# Star Wars TV series



## isanon (Oct 15, 2007)

> Star Wars to become new TV series
> 
> Ewan McGregor returns as Obi Wan Kenobi in Revenge of the Sith
> 
> ...




well it cant suck more than the return of the sith


----------



## HAL 9000 (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure it can.
No seriously, it could very well suck more the RotS. And even if it does, it will still do well, cause it's Star Wars.


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 15, 2007)

Moved to the theatre~


----------



## isanon (Oct 15, 2007)

Heroes Rising said:


> Sure it can.
> No seriously, it could very well suck more the RotS. And even if it does, it will still do well, cause it's Star Wars.


so you think that it can suck more than "dont do it anakin! i have the high ground!" (+3 on attack roll)


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 15, 2007)

Should explore other parts of the Star wars mythos, like the Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 15, 2007)

Unless it has Natalie Portman in a sex scene, it will suck.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 15, 2007)

Where will it be placed in the series? It would be nice if they made a TV series based off the Extended Universe.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Oct 15, 2007)

isanon said:


> so you think that it can suck more than "dont do it anakin! i have the high ground!" (+3 on attack roll)



Yes I do (and what you mean is +1 for Combat Res, though kudos for putting it nicely). I'm not saying it will be worse. I'm saying it could be worse and even if it is, it will still do well.
And in my opinion, this was the low point for RotS:


			
				Revenge of the Sith said:
			
		

> *Anakin:* I killed Windu. WHAT HAVE I DONE???
> *Emperor:* You're my apprentice now. Go kill children.
> *Anakin:*Righto.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 15, 2007)

I still hate Anakin for killing MOTHERFUCKING WINDU IN MOTHERFUCKING STAR WARS


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 15, 2007)

Some old ass news.


----------



## isanon (Oct 15, 2007)

Heroes Rising said:


> Yes I do (and what you mean is +1 for Combat Res


not if he charge at the same time then he gets +3


Heroes Rising said:


> though kudos for putting it nicely). I'm not saying it will be worse. I'm saying it could be worse and even if it is, it will still do well.
> And in my opinion, this was the low point for RotS:



well yeah that was bad too 

lets just admit that the entire movie sucked specialy when anakin "killed" padme


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 15, 2007)

I loved Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol Suzu troll.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Oct 15, 2007)

...I do not think we are referencing the same thing. I'm referencing Warhammer. What are you?
RotS did not ENTIRELY suck. There were aspects of it that were bad... okay 89% of it was bad. But the final fight was pretty epic.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 15, 2007)

Heroes Rising said:


> RotS did not ENTIRELY suck. There were aspects of it that were bad... okay 89% of it was bad. But the final fight *was weak compared to the fight in Episode I*


*FIX'D*

The Clone War series doesn't look interesting, and the live-action series...

I've heard that the live action series is going to make Boba Fett surviving canon. How lame is that?


----------



## HAL 9000 (Oct 15, 2007)

It was weak compared to the Episode I fight but that's not in question. The Gaara vs. Lee fight was weak compared to Gaara and Lee vs. Kimmimaru but that doesn't mean Gaara vs. Lee wasn't awesome.
First of all, according to Expanded Universe (I have passing familiarity) Boba is alive. And second do not trash Boba. He rules


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 15, 2007)

so...now its gonna be like Star Trek??

wonderful.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 15, 2007)

As long as I get more kick-ass lightsaber duels with force lightning thrown in every now and again I'm perfectly fine with it.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 15, 2007)

I was wondering when someone was going to make a thread about.  

I've known about this for a while; it should be good.  Even if it isn't, I will still watch it, because I love Star Wars that fucking much. 

I wish they'd make something live-action for the ancient times, like in KOTOR.  That shit would be boss.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

oh god, say it isn't so


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 16, 2007)

Well as long as there are a couple of Ewok centric episodes, I'll support the project 100%.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

they already a ewoks series


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 16, 2007)

Heroes Rising said:


> First of all, according to Expanded Universe (I have passing familiarity) Boba is alive. And second do not trash Boba. He rules



Expanded universe=lame. And Boba Fett, there's nothing to trash since he was in the movies for like two minutes.



			
				Lal Mirch said:
			
		

> Well as long as there are a couple of Ewok centric episodes, I'll support the project 100%.



You know not of what you speak.


----------



## isanon (Oct 17, 2007)

Heroes Rising said:


> ...I do not think we are referencing the same thing. I'm referencing Warhammer. What are you?
> RotS did not ENTIRELY suck. There were aspects of it that were bad... okay 89% of it was bad. But the final fight was pretty epic.


dungeons and dragons (yeah im a geek )


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 17, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Should explore other parts of the Star wars mythos, like the Knights of the Old Republic.



i'm sorry but that level of pwnage woild cause massive nosebleeds and would cause half the star wars fanbase to die from blood loss.

KotOR > prequel shitogy


i suppose this will have to fit in with the upcoming "force Unleashed" since they are both taking place between eps. 3 & 4.


----------



## isanon (Oct 17, 2007)

i want them to do a series of black fleet crisis (luke has sex in hyperspace )


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 17, 2007)

isanon said:


> i want them to do a series of black fleet crisis (luke has sex in hyperspace )



who's Luke Screwing ?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 18, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> who's Luke Screwing ?



Chewbacca...


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 18, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Chewbacca...



very disturbing


----------



## isanon (Oct 18, 2007)

actualy her name is anakha but chewbaca visits his son lumpawump


----------



## blackshikamaru (Oct 18, 2007)

I would really like them to do the books after Episode 6. I've read a few books and some of them would translate very well to screen.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2007)

I wonder how long this will last.



Superman Prime said:


> Should explore other parts of the Star wars mythos, like the Knights of the Old Republic.



I would love this.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 18, 2007)

isanon said:


> actualy her name is anakha but chewbaca visits his son lumpawump



lol wtf


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 19, 2007)

isanon said:


> well it cant suck more than the return of the sith


I believe it was *Revenge of the Sith*, yeah?


----------



## isanon (Oct 19, 2007)

blackshikamaru said:


> I would really like them to do the books after Episode 6. I've read a few books and some of them would translate very well to screen.


i have 181 or 182 (whos counting) starwars novels on my pc if you are intrested


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

nah im sticking with the movies, theyll do me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 4, 2007)

natwel said:


> nah im sticking with the movies, theyll do me.



hey dude, don't need to hear about your sexual fantasies with your dvd's


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> hey dude, don't need to hear about your sexual fantasies with your dvd's


Oh lawl.

But yeah, burn those fucking little furry ewoks. 

@isanon: way tl;dr.

I would be most pleased if they actually did make tv episodes based off of EU. That would, if done well and not cheapilly would win very hard. But finding people to play Luke Leia and all them would be a bitch.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 4, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> KotOR > prequel shitogy



True, that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2007)

Peter said:


> *But finding people to play Luke Leia and all them would be a bitch*.



which is why they should be based off KotOR.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 5, 2007)

Just.
Let.
It.
DIE!!!


----------



## Boromir (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope they have space battles like in the new Battlestar Galactica. But Star Wars isnt that great...

Don't kill me!


----------



## Batman (Apr 2, 2008)

Soooo . . .Wtf happened with this?


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 2, 2008)

ROTS is not that bad, its the best of the prequel trilogy.........unfortunately thats not saying much.


----------



## Batman (Apr 2, 2008)

I think people go overboard with their criticisms about the prequals. It's not like the originals were Shakespeare. The only think in the prequals that I really hated was Jar-Jar.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 3, 2008)

Batman said:


> I think people go overboard with their criticisms about the prequals. It's not like the originals were Shakespeare. The only think in the prequals that I really hated was Jar-Jar.



didn't some one try to sue Lucasfilm cause of the Jar Jar Character


----------



## Vanity (Apr 3, 2008)

*sigh* I kind of wish that they would just let it die now. Adding new things seems to take away from the greatness of the original Star Wars.  I didn't hate the sequels or anything, there were good things about them. I just don't think they should keep it going on even further than that now.

I heard there's a movie coming out this summer too and I have no idea what's up with that. I thought it was all finished.

And Sean Connery, I hadn't heard about someone trying to sue over the Jar Jar character but I know a lot of people hated that character. In the previews when that was first coming out he looked interesting(like his design) but then he turned out to act so stupid.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 3, 2008)

I think it was the jamicans that were pissed off about how the Jar Jar character was portrayed


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2008)

_Any new news on this?_


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 3, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _Any new news on this?_



nope                        .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 3, 2008)

_Damn......_


----------



## Batman (Apr 3, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I think it was the jamicans that were pissed off about how the Jar Jar character was portrayed



Yeah i'm pretty sure he did. I mean jar-jar talked like a house slave.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 4, 2008)

and I thought he came with pickles-pickles, god I love that Robot Chicken Star Wars Spoof


----------



## Jimin (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't follow the Expanded Universe, but this is great to those who do.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 12, 2008)

why exactly does Lucas still intend on burning the bridge he burned with the prequels 9 years ago?


----------



## Talon. (Aug 12, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Should explore other parts of the Star wars mythos, like the Knights of the Old Republic.



do you realize how awesome that would be? it would be EPIC. hell, if the force unleashed does well, they could even do a tv show for that


----------



## Ankoma (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm always up for more Star Wars, so i can't wait. 

They probably should set in the KOTOR timeline since the sequel's ending was open-ended, and the next KOTOR game is going to be an MMORPG, so a TV show might answer more questions, and give more of an ending. Plus more creative freedom.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 13, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Should explore other parts of the Star wars mythos, like the Knights of the Old Republic.




good idea but i'm telling you, lucas would butcher the dialogue

theres a reason its a really good game, Lucas didn't write it


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool, more Star Wars.


----------

